

Google blocks Extensions/UserScripts from origins other than Chrome WebStore - franze
http://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2664769

======
narad
Someone had suggested me to use TamperMonkey [1] for installing scripts on
Chrome. It worked for me.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dhdgffkkebhmkfjoje...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo)

------
capo
To install an off-store script download it an drag it onto Chrome.

